# SimpleShot Aluminum Ocularis Axiom Unboxing



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just got this in from Nathan...what a trade!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet trade! I would call it a win on both ends.

I can't wait to get my slimline version.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Oops... forgot the Ocularis plugs!

In the mail.

Enjoy, my friend! I am loving the BB shooter I got in trade...and a SSOTM winner at that.

Thank you Mr. Ausome


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

SimpleShot said:


> Oops... forgot the Ocularis plugs!
> 
> In the mail.
> 
> ...


Oh just so everyone else can see, this is what Nathan got!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet frame! Love the handle scales!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Life is so cruel :cursin: such a sweet trade 

I have to pop a soda but have to look for a tutorial... 

Excellent, thanks for sharing. I like the scales too!

M


----------

